# What exactly does "FSR" stand for?



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

I know Specialized has patented the "FSR Technology", but what does FSR stand for? I'm assuming the F & S stand for Full Suspension, but what about the R? I was in superGO today and asked a couple employees there, they didn't know. I've looked on the Specialized website and couldnl't find anything. I also looked in the big Specialized "bible" at superGO and didn't see an exact definition.

So, if anyone knows what the exact meaning of FSR is, please post.

Thanks.


----------



## RVM (Feb 8, 2004)

*It's on their FAQ section*



bdee said:


> I know Specialized has patented the "FSR Technology", but what does FSR stand for? I'm assuming the F & S stand for Full Suspension, but what about the R? I was in superGO today and asked a couple employees there, they didn't know. I've looked on the Specialized website and couldnl't find anything. I also looked in the big Specialized "bible" at superGO and didn't see an exact definition.
> 
> So, if anyone knows what the exact meaning of FSR is, please post.
> 
> Thanks.


What does FSR stand for?

Question 
What does FSR stand for?

Answer 
At 11/22/99 11:04 AM we wrote - 
FSR stands for "Future Shock Rear".

How well did this answer your question? 
100% 75% 50% 25% 0%


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

If you have an Enduro FSR, then it probably stands for _"Frequent Suspension Rebuild"_...

At least that is my experience. The bushing kit is on order, should be in later this week.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Full Suspension Rig?

Forever Squeaky Riding? (Did a 26 mile epic with a guy on an FSR, it squeaked the whole way)


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

The "Specialized Future Shock" was Specialized's first suspension piece, offered back in the early 90's...maybe 92 or 93. A lot of development work went into that fork. You see, they placed an order with Rock Shox for a whole bunch of Mag 20's, and then painted them silver. Viola'- the Future Shock. I guess when they again purchased their rear suspension research from Horst Leitner/AMP, they decided to use a similarly creative approach for product development and naming.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Future Suspension Ride(NM)*

See title


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Awwww Steve yer dating yourself. The prediction for rocket belts/packs happened before I was born and that was '53.


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

*I want one!*



fred³ said:


> Awwww Steve yer dating yourself. The prediction for rocket belts/packs happened before I was born and that was '53.


yeah what happened to the rocket packs?
dammit! I demand that the sci-fi guys get me a damn rocket-pack, they can only promise for so long ya-know?
I also want a futuristic foil full-body suit with a built in sonic ray vulcan screech defense system and a hoover-car with big fins that drives itself!
(oh, and the hoover-car has to run on dilithium chips)


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

*FSR really stands for...*

Pay us $4 for every Horst link bike you produce or we will sue you silly.


----------



## SevenInches (Mar 18, 2004)

I thought it stood for Full Suspension Race. Maybe not.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Frick'en Sucky Royalties?*



Homebrew said:


> Pay us $4 for every Horst link bike you produce or we will sue you silly.


I could see that on the competitor bikes. 

And maybe Free Suspension Revenue? from the Specialized's.

JmZ


----------



## joshua_msu (Mar 2, 2004)

bdee said:


> I know Specialized has patented the "FSR Technology", but what does FSR stand for? I'm assuming the F & S stand for Full Suspension, but what about the R? I was in superGO today and asked a couple employees there, they didn't know. I've looked on the Specialized website and couldnl't find anything. I also looked in the big Specialized "bible" at superGO and didn't see an exact definition.
> 
> So, if anyone knows what the exact meaning of FSR is, please post.
> 
> Thanks.


Frequently Seen Repaired


----------



## Fly Skywest Airlines (Jan 26, 2004)

*Full Suspension Racer?*

what did i win???


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

steve3 said:


> I don't think it's $4 per bike, otherwise everyone would be using them and the thing with Giant a couple of years back wouldn't have happened.


At manufacturer's cost, $4 is a lot for a high volume producer like Giant or Merida but not a big deal for the high end little guys like Titus or Turner.


----------

